# 695 or a 586, which one?



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I loved my 595 and I race a lot of crits here in the Lou. With that having been stated, I wouldn't mind something a little more comfortable over long road races - so which one would you reccommend the 586 or the 695? I am not a sprinter and I weigh 150 lbs. BTW, will my new Super Record cranks be compatible w/ the 659 set-up?
Thanks,
V


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh come on!
If you can afford a 695 AND would race it in a crit/road race, then surely there is only one answer..............
GET THE 695 and then tell us all about it 

i believe adaptor cups can be fitted to the BB and then it will fit any crank but as it comes with the ZED crank and that ll be lighter/stiffer(?) why bother?


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

695 all the way!!


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

695 is like the best bike in the world


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

If I were your size and raced it would be a no brainer for the 695. No, your campy crank will not work with the bike, I was told at the show that to do this I would have to buy FSA11 chain rings in order to use the rest of Campy SR 11 grouppo.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Look makes chainrings that are compatible with all 10 and 11 spd groups for the 695. Check out htis link
http://www.lookcycle.com/en/us/route/accessoires/chainrings.html


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Chris Keller said:


> Look makes chainrings that are compatible with all 10 and 11 spd groups for the 695. Check out htis link
> http://www.lookcycle.com/en/us/route/accessoires/chainrings.html


As of interbike these were not available. I spoke with the reps there and was told my only choice was the FSA chain rings. Good to see they decided to do this.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Why not have a look around see if you can find a 585 before they are sold out heard the 695 is a pure race machine 
and the 585 is stiffer than the 586 and more comfortable 

Twiggy


----------

